# Cuisinart 7-Quart Stand Mixer?



## taptapper (Dec 23, 2006)

Has anyone tried that new Cuisinart 7-Quart Stand Mixer? 

I am getting REALLY tired of the constant problems with our Kitchenaid 6-qt Pro. It's about 8 years old and has started overheating, despite having had thorough mechanical cleanings and new ($$) controller assembly installed. It used to be able to knead for 20 mins with no prob; now the same amount of dough makes it start whirling like a Dervish. No matter the speed, as soon as it's turned on it goes to the top speed and stuff flies out of the bowl. The case gets so hot I think they should have an ice jacket for the motor instead of the bowl! After a few years of service, and replacement of almost all of the innards, it has a persistent problem that's really imparing our productivity.

I am intrigued by the new Cuisinart; they certainly know how to make motors, so maybe it's worth the switch. But I read one review that said that the beater top is so far below the rim of the bowl that you can't use it to capacity. It this true? 

Any reviews/comments will be appreciated.

Thanks
--Pat


----------



## mari-lyn (Jul 11, 2007)

as we are looking to replace our 7 qt Hamilton Beach. Have you had any experience yet with the Cuisinart?


----------



## crema (Mar 18, 2007)

cooking.com has someone road-testing that stand mixer right now. Visit their forum (cooking equipment) and you might find the info you're looking for.


----------



## marye (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I looked and nothing on Cooking.com yet, except user reviews. Nothing on Cooks Illustrated either. But, I'll keep an eye out...

I really hope this mixer gets good reviews. I really love my Kitchenaid, but I'd like something with a little bigger bowl with the tilt back head for easier scraping. A little more speed control would also be nice.

I purchased the Viking mixer when it came out a couple of years ago. It looks similar to the Cuisinart. But, the Viking was a dissapointment from the beginning. The beaters don't reach the bottom of the bowl, so it's impossible to whip eggs. In fact, if you have less than 4 or 5 eggs in it, the beaters don't even touch them.

I called Viking and they told me how to adjust the height of the beaters, but they just couldn't be adjusted far down enough. A couple of months later, I read a review of the mixer in Cooks Illustrated and they had the same problem.

I'm hoping the Cuisinart does better...

-Mary


----------



## crasster (Nov 14, 2010)

I have, or should say had this mixer.

There are many things wrong with this mixer.  First the front door that guards the attachments kept popping open - new right out of the box with the mixer in use.
 

Very annoying.

Looking past that I continued to try it out.

Look VERY closely at the video reviews.   This mixer says 7 quart, but the hook & paddle go WAY under the lip of the bowl.  If you put more than 5 quarts in this mixer, all of your food or dough goes right into the connections.  HORRIBLE & semi-false advertising.

It doesn't really "knead" bread, it spins it around.  I've had a ton of mixers & am very experienced, I know the right consistency of bread dough, it was just not wide enough to knead.  This is even on small batches because the bowl is so narrow.

I had it for about 9 months, with every day use, but not heavy use.

Now, it won't come on, and the motor is blown despite the fact that it was supposed to have a safety switch.

Kitchenaid = way better.   8 years you say????  Wow!  You'll be lucky on a pro level to get 6 months out of this thing.

I'm just going hobart, I'm tired of all these puny mixers.

But anyway, this is a HORRIBLE mixer, STAY AWAY!


----------



## line c (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi,  I`ve had my 1000 Watt, 7 L, Cuisinart Stand Mixer for a total of 1 day now.  I was soooo happy when I got it for Christmas.  My first recipe - Page 30 of the instruction/recipe booklet - Cinnamon Swirl buns.  I followed the recipe exactly and it instructed me to knead the dough for 8 minutes.  After about 1 and a half minutes, the machine just stopped.  I turned it off, let it rest a few minutes and started it up again.  About 4 or 5 seconds later, it just died again.  I retried 3 more times and it just died.  I wrote Cuisinart and sure hope that they`ll replace my machine. 

After this happened, I Googled this product and read that the machine just ¨stopping¨ is something that has happened before but that Cuisinart takes care of it.  I sure hope so.  Also, although the bowl is very high, it is true that you can not put too much dough into it.  I only made the required amount of dough the recipe asked for and the dough was rising all the way to the top as the attachment starts a couple of inches into the bowl instead of at the top of the bowl.  I wasn`t too impressed by that. 

I hope they don`t give me too much trouble to replace my machine.


----------



## grampa knuckles (Feb 25, 2011)

You want one thats gonna last be willing to pay the price but only buy once. An Assistent, used to call them DLX they are built different but they last. Been using mine few times a week for sure. New makes are 600 watts mine not that much neighbors grumble about there big pwer houses not working enough, mine sure does though, they dont realize the design is more important then the watt numbers and fancy stuff they put on it. Buy yourself a Assistent and you'll be done grumbling and wont need to be replacing it.. You can find them all over the States but tougher to find here in Canada I heard Kitchenz in Saskatoon  has them in their store and I bought myself a roller now to flatten my grains, got it online at  Jalyns.ca  Good luck there.


----------



## bread brioche (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello, What do you mean you go " Hobart"?

I just bought a KITCHENAID PRO 600. I had a great deal. $100 of from the original price from a mistake the store did...

but I am starting to wonder if I should not return it now after all the bad review it received: LOUD, Stops, spins around.

Please help. Where can I buy a professional heavy duty one? for bakery or restaurant heavy use?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Big difference between commercial and home mixers . To start home mixers use bands in motors and commercial use gears. Most home mixers are plastic inside wher as commercial are metal or a much better fiber type plastic.   Bottom line ""You get what you pay for'''


----------



## grampa knuckles (Feb 25, 2011)

I still think you are going to be happiest with the Assistant Original.  Now called Ankarsrum Original from what I read that's the name of the factory in Sweden that makes the mixer and the motors for them.  Had mine apart to take a look inside and if you think no gears in home mixers most might not but this sure does, threre's a motor with a belt to one a big worm gear in this machine, simple design but works like a horse.  To top it off its mostly Aluminum and steel.  Even the colored cover is made of Aluminum . Not sure where you're at but in Canada now I think you can still get the Assistant models at $75.00 off, co-worker did few months ago anyway.


----------

